# Malmedy Massacre...



## Maestro (Nov 26, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

I just found that site about the Malmedy Massacre.

Dec. 17, 1944 - Massacre at Malmedy


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 27, 2006)

I love the ending. Revenge is a dish best served cold. Bet Pieper didn't die of smoke inhalation either.


----------



## pbfoot (Nov 27, 2006)

Maestro don't forget about the Normandy massacre of 134 Canadians
Massacres and Atrocities of WWII in Western Europe


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw on the history channel that senator Joseph Mccarthy defended the Nazis accused of the massacare, then he goes off calling other people communists.


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2006)

Actor Charles Durning is one of the few survivors of the Malmedy massacre. Here is some brief info on his service:


> As a 17-year-old infantryman, Durning was among the first wave of men to land on Omaha Beach. During that campaign and later in the war, he was wounded three times and awarded three Purple Hearts and a Silver Star.
> 
> Durning was the only man to survive a machine gun ambush on Omaha Beach - and he had to rise above serious wounds and kill seven German gunners to do it.
> 
> Months later in Belgium, he was stabbed eight times by a German teenage soldier wielding a bayonet; Durning eventually bludgeoned him to death with a rock. He was released from the hospital in time to fight in the Battle of the Bulge, where he was taken prisoner. After escaping a subsequent massacre of the other prisoners (Malmedy), he was obliged by American forces to return to the scene and help identify bodies. Finally, a bullet in the chest a few months later ended his relentless tour of duty - and began four years of repeated hospitalizations for his physical and psychological injuries.



Photo Source: PBS website


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 28, 2006)

I have a new found respect for the man and his work now, thanks Eric...


----------

